# iPod dock -> RCA / hardwire power?



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

Hello!
I'm currently looking for a hard-wired iPod in-car solution. What I need is a way to go from the iPod to the back of my Blaupunkt (RCA) and hard wire the power to the fuse box or something.
Does anyone have a how-to for such an installation?


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: iPod dock -> RCA / hardwire power? (boi retro)*

nevermind, bought an iceLink.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod dock -> RCA / hardwire power? (boi retro)*

You can get an blitzsafe universal ipod interface and a blaupunt audio input. For anyone that might have been looking for an answer in the search.


----------

